
Feds Plow $10 Billion into Crypto Cracking Program - josephwegner
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/08/feds-plow-10-billion-into-groundbreaking-crypto-cracking-program/
======
salem
Seems to be working with the GCHQ/Scotland Yard claiming to be decoding a
TryeCrypt volume, likely with cooperation from the USA
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/30/us-usa-security-
sn...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/30/us-usa-security-snowden-
nytimes-idUSBRE97T0RC20130830)

~~~
panarky
There's no claim that TrueCrypt was compromised.

Miranda reportedly had a password printed on a piece of paper. And a big chunk
hasn't been decrypted.

More here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6303876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6303876)

~~~
salem
The claim that he had the password on him is being denied. What they really
should have done is hand transported a very large one-time pad, and after a
one-time is successfully transported without interception, transport the data
encoded with the one-time pad.

------
jonahx
If a mathematical breakthrough in factoring is discovered, rending RSA
ineffective, would that end secure communications, or are there other methods
that would remain untouched?

~~~
gizmo686
There are other methods. Firstly, factoring is mostly only useful for
asymmetric algorithms, which are typically used only for key exchange. So, if
you can negotiate your key through a secure side channel, then you do not need
to worry about RSA. Additionally, in some respects, you might say that we have
already had the breakthrough in factoring because of quantum computers. At
this point it is simply a matter of engeneering a large enough quantum
computer to be able to attack crypto-systems. Because of this most research
into replacements is done under the name of post-quantum cryptography; and
there appear to be several workable methods in that area.

~~~
jonahx
Thanks for this answer. Do you know the names of the names of the workable
post-quantum methods?

~~~
gizmo686
I haven't worked with any post-quantum stuff, but a quick search on Google
Scholar brough up [0], which has a nice table of contents, and the
explanations are understandable with only a background of general math (but
they are mathy explanations). You might also want to checkout the wikipedia
entries, which have more englishy explanations [1]

[0][https://www-old.cdc.informatik.tu-
darmstadt.de/lehre/WS09_10...](https://www-old.cdc.informatik.tu-
darmstadt.de/lehre/WS09_10/vorlesung/pqc_files/PQC.pdf)

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-
quantum_cryptography](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-quantum_cryptography)

------
devx
"Consolidated Cryptologic Program has 35,000 employees working to defeat enemy
crypto."

Yeah, "enemies" such as Miranda.

~~~
leokun
Yes, what is meant by enemies? Is it Iran and North Korea, or are China and
Russia actually considered enemies within the NSA? I ask because there's a lot
of chatter today about having hacked Chinese telecom for the last 15 years.
Are enemies just all foreign persons? I wish I knew who our enemies are, maybe
the public wont agree with whatever the NSA thinks.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
In light of recent revelations, "all foreign persons" seems unreasonably
optimistic. To the NSA, every living human is either a known enemy or a
potential enemy, and either way must be watched closely.

------
EliRivers
Just how long can 35000 people keep a secret?

~~~
zalzane
Change the question: What percentage of 35,000 cryptographers are willing to
give up their jobs, families, homes, friends, lovers, and children to stand up
for their ideals regarding the ethics behind code breaking.

I find it regrettable that Snowden sought asylum. If he had stayed in the
united states, faced trial by jury, and won his freedom, it would have set a
precedent for other whistleblowers to follow. His asylum will make
whistleblowers think they have to give up everything to expose the
government's crimes. The precedent he set is almost as bad as if he had stayed
in the united states and been found guilty of capital treason.

~~~
ekm2
>I find it regrettable that Snowden sought asylum. If he had stayed in the
united states, faced trial by jury, and won his freedom, it would have set a
precedent for other whistleblowers to follow

You mean like Manning?

